# EP Consult



## karbaker (Aug 7, 2012)

Cardiology Practice with  EP Specialist.  We have been informed in the past that our Cardiologist's can bill New patient 99201-99205 and then patient  can be referred to our EP Specialist  for Consult and also bill 99201-99205.  Both bill under the same group NPI#.

So far Medicare and HMO have denied such charges and we have been unsuccessful in appeal


----------



## Cyndi113 (Aug 9, 2012)

You need to check and see how the NPIs are set up and how your billing is set up for the EP.


----------



## j.monday7814 (Aug 9, 2012)

Cyndi113 said:


> You need to check and see how the NPIs are set up and how your billing is set up for the EP.



I agree with Cyndi, I would check with your credentialing department first. We have a similar situation here with cardiologists and EP and we rarely have issues with denials


----------



## karbaker (Aug 9, 2012)

what specific steps should be followed in order to be paid.  Does our EP Dr have to be a seperate entity within our goup and or billed seperately.

thank you


----------



## karbaker (Aug 9, 2012)

what specific steps should be followed in order to be paid. Does our EP Dr have to be a seperate entity within our goup and or billed seperately.

thank you


----------

